# Your favorite cinematic?



## Naruto (Nov 1, 2014)

Blatant excuse to share my own favorite:

[YOUTUBE]CRZMxCkBv_4[/YOUTUBE]

Be mindful of spoilers, please. If the title of your video or its thumbnail contain significant plot details, use tags.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]KxnWjyvmpnI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]9p7gaXyQhlk[/YOUTUBE]

I miss the days Diablo was Diablo and not a slightly darker World of Warcraft game.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 1, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Blatant excuse to share my own favorite:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]CRZMxCkBv_4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Be mindful of spoilers, please. If the title of your video or its thumbnail contain significant plot details, use tags.


Oh fuck you mate  I was going to post that! 

Now it's hard... flyover Nar Shadda from Dark Forces 2 was cool, but that's mainly nostalgia. Another nostalgia cinematic is Freespace 2 Bastion destruction.

The two Fall of Cybertron trailers played together in a proper order are great.

But I guess this title will go to ....  I dunno. Starcraft 2: Heart of the Swarm intro? 

WAIT I KNOW

I CAN SHARE THIS *AND* SHAMELESSLY ADVERTISE MY CHANNEL
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Op7JeA8ciJQ[/youtube]

//HbS


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 1, 2014)

?

[youtube]miHAh2Q-U94[/youtube]
[YOUTUBE]sLxC-HOHefk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]geLiEiAiQJA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 1, 2014)

Plebs pls

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tki5y2Llyp8[/youtube]


----------



## Naruto (Nov 2, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> [YOUTUBE]KxnWjyvmpnI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]9p7gaXyQhlk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I miss the days Diablo was Diablo and not a slightly darker World of Warcraft game.



Good choice. Blizzard did a great job with cinematics overall, to be honest.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]bcJa5AOMoG0[/YOUTUBE]

My feelings on FF8 aside, this one.

>That artsy moon reflection shot
>That music starting off slow with a heartbeat, mirroring the "calm before the storm" of the scene
>That side-view shot
>That visual cue of "this is the point you're heading to"
>That shot of the shore being bombarded with the picture serving as a before/after reference
>That crescendo in the music mirroring the rising tension in the scene
>That (for its time) smooth transition from cinematic to gameplay

All in all, one of the few cinematics I actually like.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 2, 2014)

.

[youtube]d7z8iEsylEM[/youtube]

[youtube]m3mwNMnkkoY[/youtube]

[YOUTUBE]i2LCSzmjPj8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 5, 2014)

This is also awesome, look at the level of details in this... 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wn54lCOq6pI[/youtube]

//HbS


----------



## Atlas (Nov 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]lEC2e01mU44[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]JMe0XeWI1zo[/YOUTUBE]

God, I miss Blizzard.


----------



## Vault (Nov 5, 2014)

Jon Snow said:


> Plebs pls
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tki5y2Llyp8[/youtube]



Kenny wins the thread  

My favourite as well


----------



## Blue (Nov 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]oiXcL06P3ko[/YOUTUBE]

Haha just kidding

I'm not kidding

Nah here we go:

[YOUTUBE]DX6bzq3M4M4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 5, 2014)

I knew we was tight, Blue.

Freespace 2 is one of my favorite games of all time, bar none.

Also, Westwood:

[YOUTUBE]fnd0qg4I_MM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 5, 2014)

I unironically like FFX-2's opening.

It's so cheesy, over-the-top, and Charlie's Angels'esque.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 6, 2014)

Oh, dear, that's a tough question. I can't deci-

...

Oh.

Oh yeah.

It's gotta be that.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]Vdd4rBlsj2o[/YOUTUBE]









Naruto said:


> Legacy of Kain vid



I've actually never played any of the Legacy of Kain games but I keep hearing good things about them and I've always meant to find and play them.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 6, 2014)

This is my fav now.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-vdHpvoUJE[/youtube]


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 6, 2014)

FORGOT THESE ONES!

i miss the good MW games with a Good campaign
[youtube]vZWxgLQZano[/youtube]
[youtube]2MQPWE_M_EM[/youtube]
Also
[youtube]stZV5SxzLf4[/youtube]


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 6, 2014)

I can't believe I forgot about this. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0zpMX9FVz4[/youtube]

The best game about America that was never released in America.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 6, 2014)

If we're including live-action...any cutscene from any Tex Murphy game. 

Also not live-action, but the entirety of Grim Fandango. Someone cut out all the gameplay and put it together into a "movie" on youtube. Flows very naturally.


----------



## VoodooKnight (Nov 6, 2014)

Dis part
~Yeah, Quinlan, you dumbass.


*Spoiler*: _Looking for some of this?!_ 



[YOUTUBE]7mj6uvfxaJ8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]aH3B-fObqUA[/YOUTUBE]




Alright, joke responses aside, this was and still is badass to this day.

[YOUTUBE]4QuyU_KHu44[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Nov 7, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]2iO9cGopQq0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 8, 2014)

Warlords of Dreanor cinematic
Starwars the old republic intro cinematic


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 10, 2014)

God of War 2's ending still is the most epic cutscene I've ever seen.

[YOUTUBE]vi6TBbVwL5c[/YOUTUBE]

And the FFX ending still is the most beautiful cutscene I've ever seen.

[YOUTUBE]bRWkniXDC_4[/YOUTUBE]


----------

